# Dallas Europa Results & Review



## Arnold (Jun 10, 2019)

*Dallas Europa Results & Review - Was this Hidetada Yamagishi's best? (212, Wheelchair & Figure)*

https://youtu.be/2m37OhWLv6Q


----------

